# como crear dispositivo para discman



## mindangerous (Ene 27, 2006)

mi pregunta   es si existe la posibilidad de crear un dispositivo que controle las funciones del discman (reproducir,cambiar de pista, subir volumen,etc) si es asi les agradecer mucho sus respuestas gracias


----------



## House (Ene 28, 2006)

Pero a que te refieres, a algo asi como un control remoto?

Porque si es asi pues no hay problema, pero si no debes hacer un artilugio externo que se encargue de pulsar electricamente todos los botones que se encargan de realizar esas funciones.


----------



## mindangerous (Ene 29, 2006)

antes que nada agradesco que hayas leido mi tema (marioOS)  y de acuerdo al tema que publique me refiero a un dispositivo que como tu dices pulse electricamente los botones que realizan dichas funciones agradecere tu ayuda, aunque si no es mucho pedir espero y tambien me digas como hacer el control remoto


----------



## House (Feb 1, 2006)

Pues para hacer el control remoto, la funcion debe estar implementada ya en el dispositivo y aun asi es un proyecto engorroso, es mejor utilizar un control remoto universal y configurarlo para que funcione con el standar del discman. 

El otro punto es hacerlo como un circuito externo que active cada uno de los pulsadores del discman, creo que se podria utilizar optoacopladores con salida de transistor, tipo 4N33 y conectarlos en paralelo con cada pulsador. Luego, cada opto puede ser controlado con un microcontrolador sobre el cual escribes el programa que controlara externamente el discman.

Bueno es solo una idea, espero te oriente.

Saludos.


----------

